# Fox Flux Fitment?



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

I picked up a new Fox Flux helmet tonight. It seems to fit okay but it's shocking to me that I am fitting into a S/M size. Generally speaking I would consider myself to have a large melon - if I buy a fitted hat it's generally L or XL and my previous helmets (all Bells) have been larges. I've never had a dedicated MTB helmet before so I'm a bit concerned that it isn't actually fitting like it should.

Anybody else find they were in a smaller size Flux than they were used to?


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah the Fox Flux helmets seem to be sized a bit big, I wear the S/M medium helmet, but fit into a M/L Poc Trabec just fine.


----------



## blewis (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a huge mug and I where a M/L with just a little give.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

blewis said:


> I have a huge mug and I where a M/L with just a little give.


Don't think there is a M/L (at least not any more). On the box the options are XS/S, S/M, and L/XL. Just checked the website and same deal. Maybe it was different in the past?


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Threads like this make me feel like I have a huge head. I barely fit into a L/XL Fox Striker. But then again if I buy a cap it has to be a fitted 7 3/4 or 7 7/8.


----------



## blewis (Jan 11, 2012)

You are correct, it is a L/XL.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, I wore it around the house for a little while and decided it was too snug on the front/rear of my head (side-to-side was good). My head measurements were right on extreme the upper edge of the sizing for the S/M. Guess that's the problem with trying to squeeze 4 size classes (S, M, L, XL) into 3 helmet sizes (XS/S, S/M, L/XL) - you'll always have some people with funny heads like me who don't fit the mold .


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Another Flux owner here:thumbsup:




w/a big head:skep:


----------



## OneTimeCRX (Aug 7, 2008)

RaptorTC said:


> Threads like this make me feel like I have a huge head. I barely fit into a L/XL Fox Striker. But then again if I buy a cap it has to be a fitted 7 3/4 or 7 7/8.


Don't feel bad - I also have a L/XL Fox Striker, and I'm only 5'3". I must look like a bobble head with the helmet on.


----------

